# MAC 180 brush and dupes



## KellyBean (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no idea if this is a swatch, but I figure it's comparing makeup items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, I got a 180 brush at my CCO and I thought that it looks kind of similar to my Italian Badger Buffer brush from Coastal Scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The bristles on the Coastal Scents brush are slightly longer, probably 3MM or so






The ferrule is about the length of the 180 handle.






They're about the same diameter.






They're close to the same shape, but the 180 is more precise.

They're about the same softness. The Coastal Scents brush shedded when I first got it and some dye came out but it doesn't happen any more. The 180 is slightly more dense, but it's not a big difference. They both work pretty much the same way.

180- Found for $29.50 at Leesbug, VA CCO, original price around $42 I believe
Coastal Scents italian badger buffer brush large- $12 plus shipping, around $16 or $17.


Please post pics of other dupes you have of the 180! I figure that we should help people who want it find dupes instead of paying $80 on eBay, that's just rediculous.


----------

